# Favorite medicine for geese



## Duckskinner (Sep 17, 2003)

Just wondering what type of shotgun is your favorite medicine for geese. I personally like the 12 gauge with 3" BB's and a full choke, although this year I will be using my buddies 3 1/2" with BB's and a modified choke.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Rem SP-10 for decoying or pass shooting geese 1 5/8oz BB's for snows and BBB for honks. But lately we have been decoying geese so close that a 3" twelve with 1 1/8 oz BB's has done the trick nicely. Later in the season I sure like the 10 with Bismuth BBs and want to try 2's heavy.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Like GG I use an SP-10 but all I use is #2s for decoying birds. Packs plenty of punch and there a couple of extra pellets to fill the circle. For pass shooting I use BBBs (Steel). I did try some Hevi Shot this year and only hit one goose. That was an expensive 19 misses. My partner has been tearing up the geese with 12ga 3inch #4 Bismuth. I don't know as much as I dislike steel shot, I think the others really rip the birds apart if you fall short of hitting them in the head.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

PorkChop,
I laugh every time I see your avatar.  You must be my kind of person.
:beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well I get light headed every time I see yours! You know the loss of blood from one head to another! I have my avatar on my truck as well. It gets me a lot of smiles from passing cars!


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Awesome, Porkchop!


----------



## Buster (Sep 2, 2003)

My Favorite medicine would have to be my Benelli Super Black Eagle with the Patternmaster Choke Tube with either 3 1/2" T or F Shot. 50-60 yds+ when the geese flare I can still get a goose with ease at that range. Decoys I like 3" BBB's. 
Tyler :sniper:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Winchester SuperX2, with winchester HV BB's. Smokes birds at all ranges. I use the same load for decoying birds, gotta have over kill!! :lol:


----------



## Gilly (Dec 15, 2002)

I shoot a Benelli SBE with a modified choke. I got a good deal on a case of 3 1/2", 1 9/16, BB's this year and thats what I plan to shoot. I mainly hunt over decoys. Just wondering if I should be using a different choke or not?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Gilly for me I would say change up to a Improved Mod or a Improved Cyclander and maybe even switch to #2 shot. I was killing them cleanly over decoys last year with 12ga 3inch #3s. That is at 15 to 20 yds. You may want to make your last round something a little bigger for the distance. Just my :2cents:


----------

